# Indie and Ringo



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

AHHH somebody help they won't stop grooming my hair and trying to clean my ears, eyes, andnose!!! ;D i think they're telling me that i need to go to bed already and stop playing around on the internets XD when they're not harassing me they're running on my keyboard and opening google chrome help or wrestling  i just got these two boys on saturday and man are they hype!r one second they're trying to steal my earplugs the next they're on the other side of the bed tickling my feet lol i've never had ratties quite this young before so its quite the adventure trying to keep up with them!

This is Indie. He is the smallest of the two and loves to sneak up on his brother and tackle him. when i went to choose my two boys he immediately climbed into my sweater and stayed there for nearly the whole time  Indie also loves to steal my tea. he is absolutely in love with it so i have to be careful to keep hot mugs away from his sneaky little paws. He's still a little bit shy but is quickly warming up to his new home ^-^

























And heres Ringo! He's named Ringo because i absolutely adore the Beatles and Ringo loves to play with hair XD Ringo is my fat boy, he's always searching my hands for treats and trying to break into his treat jar. He's the braver of the two and loves to get into mischief (climbing into places he shouldn't) : He has this adorable quirk where he will stop running around to bathe and then do this funny hop from bathing back to running(i'm gonna try to get a video of it)

























More pics and updates soon ^-^


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

Very cute little dudes. ;D


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I love love love them.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

ADORABLE little buggers they are :3 Thanks for sharing, would love to see more of them


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Great pictures! ;D They're so cute.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I really love the mask on Ringo, he reminds me of Cheech but slightly darker in coloration :3 So so cute, makes me miss my babes sitting here at work.


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks ^-^ I call ringo my little orca whale lol what with his white chin and whale of an appetite XD I'm gonna be taking more pics soon and maybe some vids. also i'm thinking of designing some sort of rat proof drink holder.(maybe a cupholder on the wall will work) My little trouble makers refuse to keep their paws out of my beverages : rat flavored water anyone? Indie is really starting to come out of his shell too. he's still a bit easily startled and not as comfortable around strangers as his brother but he's taking less time to come out and play and absolutely loves to clean my face. he's a silly boy always sneaking up and tackling Ringo who is very clearly bigger than him XD both of them have wet sides right now from wrestling so much! Its sooo cute


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw that is so cute :3
I am glad to hear that Indie is coming out of his shell. Just give him time and love and I am sure he will become one of the best rats you own :]


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I love that first picture of Indie. Very cute guys! Can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

Heres some new pics 

The boys stuffing their faces









Ringo"turn of the flash mom jeez"









Indie"if i hold his pose long enough lasers will shoot out of my eyes!"









"hey whassat over there?!"









*speedy getaway ball shot* "maybe she wont take anymore pictures now!"









heres some pics of Ringo being adorable

























































see him hiding back there?









and one last one of indie (i surprised him with this one )









and an update. My babies are doing well. i think theres been a dominance shift though because Indie is now the braver one while Ringo needs to be persuaded out(i think he's sulking). Also they found a pair of earplugs i accidentally left out and ate them X.X i was a bit worried but it passed through fine(neon orange rat poo anyone? XD)


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

So precious!
They both are so cute and seem to have a lot of personality.


----------



## OatmealandToby (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely boys! Love the Himi markings.

I can imagine what colorful poo they had after eating those plugs lol ;D


----------

